# Mot de passe AIM oublié....:(



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Hello !

Et bien je me suis fais cou****nné
Dans ichat, mon mot de passe est enregistré donc aucun soucis mais sous adium je ne sais comment, il s'est perdu !

Je ne peut donc plus me connecter à mon compte aim via adium !

Quelqu'un aurait une solution pour récupérer mon mot de passe parce que leur site:

http://www.aim.aol.fr/oubli.htm

ne fonctionne pas......     

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

Salut Pharmacos 

Comment &#231;a il ne fonctionne pas ?

edit : ok j'ai test&#233; marche p&#244; 

Sinon ton mot de passe &#233;tait enregistr&#233; dans ton trousseau surement ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Enorme mamacass !

Comme il est dans mon trousseau je viens de faire un copier / coller 

J'avais pas pensé à celle là      

Par contre je le connais toujours pas donc le jour ou je réintialise mon trousseau....ben je changerai de pseudo  

Encore merci soeurette :love: 
et désolé pour le dérangement...:rose: :rose: 

Pharmacos


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

D'ici l&#224;, le site AIM fonctionnera surement 

De rien :love:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Enorme mamacass !
> 
> Comme il est dans mon trousseau je viens de faire un copier / coller


pharmacos!!
dans ton trousseau 
tu as une option _" afficher le mot de passe"_
( il sera lisible en clair  )

ensuite tu le reproduis ou copies ailleurs


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Forcément 

Merci beaucoup pour cette indication qui pourra surement être utile une autre fois


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Forcément
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour cette indication qui pourra surement être utile une autre fois


de rien 
le trousseau est un coffre fort assez malin
( c'est aussi un endroit où on peut ajouter des notes...verrouillées)


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Oui mais peut être aussi un petit défaut de sécurité si quelqu'un accède à ta machine en connaissant ton mot de passe principal (étant est que ce soit le même que celui du trousseau).........

......


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais peut &#234;tre aussi un petit d&#233;faut de s&#233;curit&#233; si quelqu'un acc&#232;de &#224; ta machine en connaissant ton mot de passe principal (&#233;tant est que ce soit le m&#234;me que celui du trousseau).........
> 
> ......


en ce cas  , la faille de s&#233;curit&#233; n'est pas du tout  le trousseau mais le macuser
Par d&#233;fintion seul le macuser a son propre  mot de passe ( lui ou une personne de confiance)

Par ailleurs rien n'emp&#234;che de mettre un autre mot de passe sur le trousseau
ou pour pousser encore plus loin de programmer, en plus,  des verrouillages automatis&#233;s

( explore l'aide trousseau  si ca t'amuse)


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

oui je suis entièrement d'accord !

Mais dans le cas d'un keylog par réseau on fait une petite récup de mot de passe et le tour est joué !


----------

